# Jumps In Hapkido?



## Karate_Warrior (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello.
Is it much jumps and jumping kicks in Hapkido?


----------



## iron_ox (Jul 19, 2006)

Hello all,

In the teaching of Choi Dojunim, there were only 10 kicks.  No jumping kicks at all.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 19, 2006)

In Moo Sul Kwan hapkido there are a lot of jump, jump spinning, and spin kicks.  Kicking is an important part of the cirriculum.


----------



## hapkenkido (May 4, 2008)

i only do about 10 kicks and nooo jumping at all.


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2008)

As you can see, it varies considerably between systems!


----------



## hapkidonet (May 5, 2008)

Depends on the style. Some schools are very into the high kicks, flying kicks and even acrobatics. I attended a school like that and blew out my knee and never went back.

Other schools focus much more on self defense, joint locks and breaks, and low kicks. That's what I like and what I do now. I do practice high kicks and spin kicks, but no jumps or flying kicks. My knees just can't take it.

Of course everyone is different and you have to work with the inclination of your body and your desires.


----------



## Tswolfman (May 12, 2008)

It Just depends on what Style. What Style were you interested in im sure we have many knowledgable people here that can inform you on any particular style of hapkido.


----------

